# DIC says Ice possible but it’s 95 degrees outside!



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

Anyone else had this issue? 2017 Cruze says ice possible but it’s 95 degrees outside? I recently replaced the under hood fuse block from the GM dealer because of a cooling fan issue and I unhooked the battery before replacing the fuse block. After I hooked the battery back up it says ice possible..


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

What's your ambient air temperature sensor reading at?


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

I didn’t check it. I scanned for codes but nothing about the ambient sensor came up. I’ll check it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

Typically this message is due to the ambient air temperature sensor reading, I believe, 37 degrees or lower (don't quote me on that). You may have a faulty sensor, but I'd look into that direction. You should get a temperature reading somewhere on your radio screen, maybe information center on your dash.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Just saw a YouTube video by Rainman Ray. He replaced the battery in a Silverado & noted the ambient air temp was shown as 32F after the change. Said this was expected - there was a bulletin from GM on it - and that the temp would reset itself after a while, no need to fix anything.


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

Thanks, thats good news!


----------

